# Webalizer kann Logfiles nicht öffnen



## josh (25. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend einen Hinweis warum Webalizer die Logfiles nicht schreibt.

Wenn ich manuell aufrufe kommt diese Fehlermeldung.
Die Logfiles sind vorhanden, 
die .htaccess wird auch in stats geschrieben.

# /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/webalizer.php
Error: Can't open log file /var/www/web3/log/web.log (symlink)
Error: Can't open log file /var/www/web2/log/web.log (symlink)
Error: Can't open log file /var/www/web4/log/web.log (symlink)
Error: Can't open log file /var/www/web1/log/web.log (symlink)
Error: Can't open log file /var/www/web5/log/web.log (symlink)

Den einzigen Hinweis im Web habe ich hier gefunden, werde aber nicht schlau daraus. Mein englisch ist miserabel 

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25340&page=2


Danke schon mal für eure Antwort.

Viele Grüße

josh


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2009)

Du kannst das webalizer script nicht manuell aufrufen, da vorher das logsplitting script laufen muss.


----------



## josh (27. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst das webalizer script nicht manuell aufrufen, da vorher das logsplitting script laufen muss.


Doch das geht, die Logfiles sind ja schon da. Ich kann anstatt des Symlinks den absoluten Pfad verwenden, dann wird die Statistik erzeugt.

Es geht ja nur um einen Test und nicht um die aktuelle Statistik.

Ich habe jetzt aus dem Datum mit PHP den absoluten Pfad gebildet.
Das funktioniert soweit. 

Aus irgendeinem Grund wird das Lesen des Symlinks verweigert.
Der Symlink ist auch in Ordmung. Ein Kollege hat das gleiche Problem. Auf einigen älteren Servern tritt das nicht auf. Vielleicht hat doch jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße

Josh


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2009)

Und Du hast das Script auch wirklich als root ausgeführt und nicht mit sudo oder so?


----------

